# OGF newbie Needing to meet friends



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Greetings my name is Justin. I live in Asheville, NC. Home to some pretty serious fly fishing. We catch some pretty nice trout in NC. The forum won't let me post pics yet, so hopefully ya'll will take my word for it. 
As so many other NC fly guys before me have done, myself and a couple other South-East guys are heading to fish the OH. Northeast tribs on the 12th of Nov. Hoping for chrome action. We'll be there a full week, and will be trying to get on fish, and meet some good folks along the way. A couple of us are serious musicians and will be bringing a few instruments including my upright bass for some good pickin. If there are any like minded HARDCORE fly guys here, we'd love to meet you. I'd love to network and find some folks that can show us around, and in return we could do the same thing on some of our waters in the S.E.
The three of us are all C&R fly guys. We've been doing lots of research on the tribs & their feeders. As I'm sure is the case with you guys as us, we see lots of out of towners coming to fish our NC waters, and all the time we get the "where are they questions" by no means are we trying to steal your honey holes, kill all your fish and leave a trail of litter along the way, not at all.
We are serious S.E. fly fishermen who believe in the preservation of the fisheries and pride ourselves in being just general nice folks. If anyone is going to be out chasing fish the 12- 17th we'd really like to meet you. 
The three of us are serious tyers and will be tying all of our own flies for the trip. I'll gladly take any recommendations any of you have.
Thanks to all of you, and I hope for some positive feedback.
Justin


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, I for one welcome you, you sound like you are definitely going to be the type of visitors Ohio wants as far as fishermen go.....and would love to see some your catches from the south! 
As far as info I won't be much help....this is my first year going after steelhead! Im learning it all.....but I did find this site about steelhead here in the Alley. 

http://www.steelheadschool.com/

There is a section on the top ten flies for them around here too....thought that might be helpful! 
Im sure I'll be out those days since I am out all days pretty much just playing in the water till they come into the rivers. They are starting but not running yet.
I might catch you guys out along the rivers....should be easy to spot...you'll be the guys underdressed for the NE weather! LOL


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

bassasaurus said:


> Greetings my name is Justin. I live in Asheville, NC. Home to some pretty serious fly fishing. We catch some pretty nice trout in NC. The forum won't let me post pics yet, so hopefully ya'll will take my word for it.
> As so many other NC fly guys before me have done, myself and a couple other South-East guys are heading to fish the OH. Northeast tribs on the 12th of Nov. Hoping for chrome action. We'll be there a full week, and will be trying to get on fish, and meet some good folks along the way. A couple of us are serious musicians and will be bringing a few instruments including my upright bass for some good pickin. If there are any like minded HARDCORE fly guys here, we'd love to meet you. I'd love to network and find some folks that can show us around, and in return we could do the same thing on some of our waters in the S.E.
> The three of us are all C&R fly guys. We've been doing lots of research on the tribs & their feeders. As I'm sure is the case with you guys as us, we see lots of out of towners coming to fish our NC waters, and all the time we get the "where are they questions" by no means are we trying to steal your honey holes, kill all your fish and leave a trail of litter along the way, not at all.
> We are serious S.E. fly fishermen who believe in the preservation of the fisheries and pride ourselves in being just general nice folks. If anyone is going to be out chasing fish the 12- 17th we'd really like to meet you.
> ...


Welcome Justin. I'll be out the 17th for sure, can't really say about the other days yet. If you'd like shoot me a pm when your date gets closer and I can let you know what rivers are in the best shape and when I'll be able to get out and any other info you may need. All the rivers will have a good amount of fish by then, and they'll be spread through the first 10 miles of stream by then. The key will be which river(s) will have the best conditions at the time. For flies, carry a good assortment of egg patterns like sucker spawn and glo bugs in pastel colors(white, cream, egg, light blue, light pink) for clear conditions and some brighter colors(charteuse, niagara gold, bright pink, steelhead orange)for green or off color conditions. I tie most of my egg patterns on 10's or 8's. Load up a box with some bead head nymphs in 10's, 12's and maybe 14's(copper johns, hares ear, prince, stones etc) and carry some streamers like zonkers and wooly buggers. If you haven't yet, check out John Nagy's steelhead guide, it is a great book loaded with info. Shoot me a pm if you have any questions.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishermon nailed it!!

Welcome to OGF, and I hope your trip to steelhead alley brings you alot of great fish and memories.

-KSU


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Pinball,
Thanks for the welcome. After a few more posts I'll post some of my favorite South East fish on this thread. I've tangled with some big trout, maybe the pictures will do them justice.
Fishermon,
Thanks so very much for your response. This is just the kind of info I'm looking for. The patterns are greatly appreciated, we're all planning on splitting up the tying, so maybe I'll get them to come by this thread as well. I sure would like to meet you on the 17th if possible. I'll be in touch via PM as the trip gets closer. A many thanks to you
KSUFLASH,
Thanks friend, 
Either way it's gonna be a ball whether we get on fish or not, that will just be an added bonus.


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok lets see if this works.
Bear with me


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's a few of my North Carolina favs.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us I hope you enjoy! We'd sure love to meet some like minded guys.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I will wait all day for fish porn!! haha


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

bassasaurus, my pleasure giving out the info. Actually, it's sunday the 14th I can get out for sure.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Sweet NC fish!!!!!! But just one problem,,,,,,, your going to need a bigger net up here!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Cool this is good to know about the net. I posted a post with some fish pics, but it has to be checked out by the administrator, so hopefully they'll pop up soon. I've tried to send a PM, but I guess I have to post five times before I can do this. So I'll just keep right on doing just that. Thanks for everyones help. 
So as far as pattern to tie up, id love to hear any advise.


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

here's a couple NC bruisers,


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Tying up lots of flies!
Looking forward to our trip. I wanted to bump this thread, and hope to network with more folks. Here's a few of the NC fish I'm finding near home.
I hope tangling with these kind of trout might help tip the scales my direction!
Any advise would be great.
Enjoy the F.P.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Well for one, just like Steelheadbob said, you are going to need a bigger net. You can run into some monsters like this one. Got this last spring with Steelheadbob.


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Thats what I'm talking about. Man I can hope. We do have a big net with us thank god
Great fish Streamhawk!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...Wel welcome to OGF.. and I hope you find fish and pray we have lots pf water for your trip! If you nymph for trout you will catch steelhead "that also means you can probably read water". Ohio is the place to be in the fall, and alot "not me" like fishing for steelhead in the spring (due to 75% of the ppl are pulling fish off redds). These fish are fed pellets in thier young adult life, and so they will eat any fly you put in the water! our main food consists of eggs "pink, yellow, white, chartruese, oregon cheese "orange"" tyed on 14-16's. Our nymphs are the same for trout caddis, prince's, Pt's and these tyes on 14-16's. The streamers vary but due to thier forage being alwives, and emerlad shiners white wolley bugger, and olive wolley bugger will be your top producers! Its been a long time since I have seen Ash-vull "lol, and I know i misspelled it on purpose" but some great memories in that town! If you can find it look up John Nagy's book I think he is on version 45 or somehting like that alot of good information, but some of his access is questionable unless he has changed it! If you like PM me and I can help you with some other information that I wont put on here.

Cheers,

Tom

Ps yes your going to need a bigger net ..lol...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice one Tom!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> Well for one, just like Steelheadbob said, you are going to need a bigger net. You can run into some monsters like this one. Got this last spring with Steelheadbob.


That was a good weekend....


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

This is why we are coming!
Steelheader007 PM shot.
Great information on this thread. I'm very thankful to see such cool folks here on this board. Some boards are kinda weird, but I can see why. I'd be as well, if I had out of towners that don't know stream etiquette blasting through my spots reeking havoc along the way. 
Thanks again for all the experience here from you guys


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

A bigger net as said before and the right clothes. We should not have lake effect snow while you are here, but this is Northeast Ohio. Good luck.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

center pin daddy said:


> A bigger net as said before and the right clothes. We should not have lake effect snow while you are here, but this is Northeast Ohio. Good luck.
> 
> oh man centerpin daddy - you just cursed him! j/k
> I'll second warm clothes (in layers)


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ouflyboy9 said:


> center pin daddy said:
> 
> 
> > A bigger net as said before and the right clothes. We should not have lake effect snow while you are here, but this is Northeast Ohio. Good luck.
> ...


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome to the site!! Everyone here is are a bunch of great guys for sure!! enjoy your fishing adventures up here catching some steelies!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Now we are talking! Fish Porn please, more porn...


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

This is awesome. All these killer looking fish have me super pumped to go. Thanks again for all the great info here. No worries on the clothes. We see some serious winters in Asheville as well.(not nearly as bad as your hard winter though)
But we definitely will not be driving all the way and not be prepared for super cold weather if it happens. Either way I thank you all for the kind welcomes, and hope to meet some of you soon, PS let me know if anyone needs good info on anything South of Penn. We have the lockdown over here!
keep it coming ya'll. I'll take any advise on what to tie up.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ya I would say these Ohio steelies are a lil bigger


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't listen to these guys, there's no big fish here


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Good Lord fellas,
Now you guys are just scaring me. This thread is awesome. I'm so stoked about getting over there to fish, I just cant wait. So I'm actually going to be playing a big festival with a touring band( I'm a bassist by trade) Hookah in the Hills is the name of the festival. It's in Guysville, Ohio. If anyone's close PM me!
I'm playing there Friday night at midnight gonna be SICK!


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

more fish porn from last season, this one on a 4wt- not doing that again


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

ooooooo - i know that spot!

Bob -you still have my hat (thanks for reminding me) - but it's not the one I'm wearing in this pic, it's gray/black



steelheadBob said:


> ouflyboy9 said:
> 
> 
> > And make sure you keep your dome nice and warm too. Sucks not having a cover on a cold northeast day....LOL I still have your hat Thad, or did i give it back to you?????


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

You guys are just killin me.
Here's a couple more of my South East Favs.
I'm meeting all kinds of great folks here, and have already set up fishing with one of you on the 13th. I CAN't wait. Keep posting those big fish pics guys as I'm really enjoying this thread. I too could also use any fly recommendations for Nov you all have. So far it looks like I'll be focusing on Eggs(all kinds), Spawn sacs, and light streamers. What's all your experience for Nov & Chrome????

















































I know .........I know. 
I might kill the next person that tells me to bring a bigger net
You guys here are too much!


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Here is some fish from past few years, Enjoy our rivers, and catch some HUGE steelies!


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

nice fish there Bassman!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, you better bring a bigger net, I got this bruiser in the spring:










lol. But in all seriousness, this was one of my fave fish of the season:










drifted an egg right to his face in like a foot of water, bwahaha.

Edit: cheaper than a big net, just get a tailing glove. They're controversial, some ppl think they really screw the fish up, lead to bald tails, etc. Personal theory is that the tail scarring comes from digging reds (because I've seen uncaught salmon do it too) and from fighting. Whenever they fight they bite the HELL out of each others' tails! I don't think our goofy mesh glove is all that bad, esp since it's made out of the same stuff as a net bag  and it only costs 20 bucks, and you can wad it up in your pocket haha.

As for flies:

Huge bead head princes
Crystal meth eggs (orange, green, yellow)
lots of streamers! They like purple and black, as well as olive.

Equipment: 

4 weight.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

as in hookaville?????


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Right! That's where I was this weekend. Pretty fun.
I'm hoping to bring my upright bass and find some more pickers too.


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

32 days and counting! It looks like things are improving. I can't wait to meet some of you. Maybe find some fun things to do at night too. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated 
Justin


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

a place to check out in the evening is a little place in parma called the moonlight tavern. thurs. night is jam night from 7p.m. til midnite i believe. bring your instrument, sign up on the sheet, and jam with fellow musicians.


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Just Perchy,
Thanks for the info,
I'm definitely going to have my basses with me in hopes of some tunes, so this is great info. You people here are.......well outta SITE!!
Thanks again, and maybe I'll see ya there. I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Some really good advice here. I'd recommend posting on here a day or two before your visit to ask stream conditions and maybe someone will offer up to be your local guide for a day.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> Some really good advice here. I'd recommend posting on here a day or two before your visit to ask stream conditions and maybe someone will offer up to be your local guide for a day.


I caught that one lol...


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Great advise MuskieJim,
This is definitely the plan. I want so badly to figure out exactly where to head, but all the research tells me to wait the week of the trip to fine tune the destination. So I'll head where the best conditions are for that time. Great fish by the way there Jim...Real brutes. See you all is 31 days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Justin, welcome to the site. You and your buddies will have a great time up there fishing steel. 
You might want to tie up a few clouser minnows also. Nobody else has mentioned this so I'll add it. "Make sure you tie all your flies on 2X heavy hooks!!!!" A steelhead will straighten out a regular trout hook in nothing flat. Also bring some floro carbon tippet material, you might need that too!
You can keep an eye on the river flows here.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/rt
I love the fish porn you posted too! Those are some monster trout.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bassasaurus said:


> Great advise MuskieJim,
> This is definitely the plan. I want so badly to figure out exactly where to head, but all the research tells me to wait the week of the trip to fine tune the destination. So I'll head where the best conditions are for that time. Great fish by the way there Jim...Real brutes. See you all is 31 days!!!!!!!!!!


I'll see you guys on the 13th..... Call me the day b 4 you guys head up here!


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

@flytyer,
Thanks so very much for the welcome, and I've already cranked out a few clousers for the trip. I've been tying on some nice hooks too, so hopefully all goes well. Thanks for the stream gauge info as well.

@SteelheadBob,
See ya on the 13th. PM SHOT


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

You guys have no idea how ready we are!!!! Two weeks and counting


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello!

I just joined the OGF...expanding my horizons so to speak. I fish PA waters all the time and stray to NY and PA on occasion.

You all have a very nice collection of pics!


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

10 days!!! getting ready to start the fine tuning. I need good reports. bring em guys!


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

Alright will be in touch with some of you tomorrow! Leaving for the north land Thursday night!


----------

